# Mouse does not work after x start



## supergee8 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm relatively new to Unix, so it has been a steep learning curve for me, but I was finally able to get my mouse working in KDE (FreeBSD 10-RC5) and believe this will work for GNOME also though not tested. I found no suitable answers, after searching for two weeks both here and on other how to sites for FreeBSD 10-RC5.

The answer for me turned out to be simple. I modified the rc.conf in the following way. Hopefully this helps others that faced or face this problem, with *F*reeBSD 10-RC5 (strange 9.2 worked very well, almost went back to it). The rest of rc.conf I left alone except commenting out the local_startup line.


```
moused_enable="NO"
moused_type="AUTO"
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2014)

What kind of mouse? USB or PS/2? USB mice automatically load moused(8) whereas for PS/2 it has to be enabled in /etc/rc.conf.

You might want to turn on both HAL and DBUS. HAL isn't strictly necessary but X requires a slightly different configuration without it. 

viewtopic.php?f=38&t=4224


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 17, 2014)

There was an ABI change in 10-RC5.  Rebuild at least sysutils/hal, if it is installed.  Some would say to also rebuild devel/dbus, and sysutils/tmux if present.  The safest way is to rebuild all ports, but I have not found that necessary.


----------



## scottro (Jan 17, 2014)

Some random observations.  Upon one install, including the x11/nvidia-driver, I found that the mouse froze if I installed using WITH_NEW_XORG.  Rebuilding sysutils/hal didn't help. (However, I didn't rebuild sysutils/tmux.i)   What did work was removing WITH_NEW_XORG from /etc/make.conf  (By the way, I know our mods love tags, what sort of tag should be used around WITH_NEW_XORG?  It's not a command, and using quote seems a bit odd), remove x11-servers/xorg-server and then reinstalling it.  

Other solutions I've seen that didn't work for me, were enabling moused in /etc/rc.conf and adding an option to /etc/X11/xorg.conf which I've already forgotten (as it didn't work for me) about stopping automatic adding of devices.  

On a couple of other machines though, both using Intel cards (Mods, not trying to make fun of the demands for tagging--well, maybe I am, a little bit, but  in this case, Intel is a proper name, so it seems correct to not give it the file tag), I had no trouble--however, those were laptops using touchpads, whereas the machine with a non-working mouse was a tower with a USB mouse.   Unfortunately, that particular machine is the one that I use for work, (and I need a GUI for some aspects of work) so I can't experiment too much.  As you see from @supergee8's post, the exact opposite of enabling moused worked for them.

[EDIT]
I should add, this was on a fresh installation of 10-RC5, not an earlier install that was upgraded.


----------



## scottro (Jan 18, 2014)

To add a little more information.  On one of the laptops, though the touchpad worked, an external mouse didn't.  Following @wblock's suggestion, I wound up doing deinstall and reinstall on hal, dbus and tmux.  Upon reboot (as hal wouldn't start after reinstall), the mouse worked.   So, that might be the solution.


----------



## supergee8 (Jan 18, 2014)

I use a wireless mouse (_USB_ of course), but tried both a wired _USB_ and PS2, with the same issues. I enable both hald and dbus in my rc.conf. Maybe it's an issue with my motherboard, but now everything works as it did with FreeBSD 9.2 and I learned a great deal about other issues while searching for a solution to my problem. As stated earlier, this is a steep learning curve for myself


----------



## scottro (Jan 18, 2014)

Just tried a fresh install on the laptop, and wasn't able to duplicate the problem.  So, there might have been some other factor I'm missing on the workstation.  Ran into a different oddity in the fresh install--in an effort to try to figure out if it was a pkg or port issue, I tried `pkg install xorg-server` and it couldn't find xorg-server. (As well as a few other packages).  Then, I installed some other X related packages with `pkg install` one of which installed graphics/libGL which has some issues (mentioned in UPDATING and I had to reinstall that following the UPDATING instructions before being able to install x11-servers/xorg-server.


----------



## scottro (Jan 19, 2014)

And to add a little more information for anyone who comes across this thread.  Tried another test install on a laptop with onboard Intel graphics card, and  i7 processor.   

I first tried to install x11-servers/xorg-server from packages.  However, I got a response that it (pkgng, or should I say pkg?) couldn't find xorg-server. So, I used ports.  I've always enabled hald but chose, this time, to neither choose it nor devd to see what would happen.  

In addition, I found that I still have put 
	
	



```
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```
 in /etc/make.conf or it will pull in xorg-server-1.7.7-something.

Now, when I did this install, choosing neither hald nor devd, I thought I might have to follow @wblock's suggestion of adding lines to /etc/X11/xorg.conf mentioned in a thread that I can't find right now, lines indicating that X should not add devices.  However, once I installed drivers for the keyboard and mouse and started X, both the laptop's touchpad and an external wired  USB mouse worked without problems.   I have NOT yet tried this on the machine that previously gave me problems though.


----------



## chessmaster (Jan 20, 2014)

I had the same problem with the new FreeBSD 10.0 Release. What I had to rebuild to get it to work was: devel/dbus sysutils/hal x11-servers/xorg-server. Now I have my desktop mouse working again.


----------



## scottro (Jan 20, 2014)

Went into work early today to try on that workstation with a fresh install. 
This time, I installed as I had on the laptop, adding the line for new xorg to /etc/make.conf, choosing neither hald nor devd.  The mouse worked without a problem.  So, whatever I ran into last time was either a one time thing or something that has been fixed in updates since my last attempt.


----------

